# Sram Frog sticker



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Hello,

does anyone know where I could get those Sram Red frog sticker? Can't seem to find them anywhere on the internet.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I went to a race with Sram neutral support and just asked some of the guys for some, but if you send an envelope to sram they will send you some. Its on there FAQ's page on their site.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

alot of your lbs sram dealers will have them, I went to one near me to get a powered by sram sticker and they gave me a bunch for free.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I mailed in a self stamped envelop a couple weeks ago. I haven't received any stickers from them yet. I am hoping they will include the red frog and powered by sram stickers and not just the boring "SRAM" one that's are readily available on ebay.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

The red frog is in the stickers you get from sram. I did not get a powered by sram sticker in the pack.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

capt_phun said:


> The red frog is in the stickers you get from sram. .



Awesome! good to know thanks!

How long did it take for them to mail you the stickers?

It has been a good two weeks since I mailed them an envelop.. still nothing


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

around 2-3 weeks it took. it was weird cause I get an envelope that had my hand writing on it in my mailbox. WTF is that i think? I open it & it is SRAM stickers, in my SASE.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I received the sweet stickers today! they gave me tons of stickers; however mostly mountain bike related ones like Rock Shox.

but I did get one red frog and some SRAM ones. I put one on my truck and my bike stand. I sure wish there is a Powered by Sram one though. Maybe I'll mail in another envelope and see if I can get it or write a note requesting one.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

for real go to the lbs they will have a carbon look powered by sram sticker for the chain stay


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

I got a fistfull of them at the LIVESTRONG ride in Portland last year from the SRAM booth in the rider village.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

If you want "Powered by SRAM" stickers:

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-POWERED-BY-SR...84e1f24&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

You could also have a printer make them and print them on a plotter but I suppose on ebay it will be cheaper.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Here's another source*

http://cgi.ebay.com/SRAM-FROG-RED-R...s?hash=item2ea0fb8e5e&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------

